# [Sammelthread] XCOM - Enemy Unknown



## Mister HighSetting (18. September 2012)

_*Hallo und Willkommen im Sammelthread von:*_

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Story:
*In _XCOM: Enemy Unknown_ übernimmst du die Kontrolle über eine  geheime paramilitärische Organisation mit dem Namen XCOM. Als  XCOM-Kommandant musst du eine schreckliche globale Invasion durch  Außerirdische abwehren, indem du Ressourcen verwaltest, Technologien  weiterentwickelst und Kampfstrategien sowie individuelle  Einheiten-Taktiken überwachst.Du  bestimmst das Schicksal der Menschheit durch Erforschung außerirdischer  Technologien, der Erschaffung und Verwaltung einer voll einsatzfähigen  Basis, der Planung von Kampfeinsätzen und der Kontrolle der  Einheitenbewegungen im Kampf. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*













Features:
**Strategie neu definiert:* _XCOM: Enemy Unknown_ vereint taktisches rundenbasiertes Gameplay mit filmreifen Action-Sequenzen und adrenalingeladenem Bodenkampf.
*Strategischer Basisaufbau:* Rekrutiere ein umfangreiches Team  aus Spezialisten und verpasse ihnen den nötigen Feinschliff, um im  Kampf zu bestehen. Unzählige Fähigkeiten und Attribute, die es klug zu  vergeben gilt, machen jeden deiner Mitstreiter einzigartig. Entlarve  die außerirdische Invasion und wehren sie ab, indem du eine Basis  errichtest und diese immer weiter ausbaust.
*Taktischer Kampf:* Kontrolliere deine Einheiten in  rundenbasierten Bodenkämpfen und nutze Lufteinheiten wie den  Interceptor oder Skyranger. 
*Globale Bedrohung:* Die gesamte Erde befindet sich im Kampf gegen  die Invasoren, denn das XCOM Team ist an über 70 Missionen beteiligt und  steht mit allen Regierungen der Welt in Kontakt.



*Systemanforderungen:
*Minimale Anforderungen:


OS: Windows Vista
Prozessor: 2 GHz Dual Core
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT / ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT oder besser
DirectX: 9.0
Festplattenspeicher: 20 GB
Sound: DirectX-kompatibel
Internetverbindung
Empfohlene Anforderungen:


OS: Windows 7
Prozessor: 2 GHz Dual Core (Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz oder Athlon X2 2.7 GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 9000 / ATI Radeon HD 3000 oder besser
DirectX: 9.0
Festplattenspeicher: 20 GB
Sound: DirectX-kompatibel
Internetverbindung

*Entwickler:
*Firaxis

*Release:*​ 12 Oktober 2012​ 
*Sonstiges:
*Das Spiel hat eine USK Freigabe ab 16 und eine PEGI Einstufung ab 18 erhalten.
Gerüchten Zufolge das die Deutsche Version geschnitten sei (keine Ragdolleffekte, verändertes Blut) haben sich als falsch heraus gestellt. Das Spiel ist in Deustchland Uncut. 
Das Spiel wird an Steam gebunden sein.
Ein Multiplayermodus ist ebenso bestätigt wie eine Special Edition mit zusätzlichen Inhalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNyhyzjYCks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uHHmTSDCvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und mal was Deutsches wo das Tutorial gespielt wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgYU2VGqyGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte noch darauf hinweißen das manche der gezeigten Bilder von der Alphaversion stammen! So sollte man zb. darüber hinwegsehen das man beim zweiten Bild noch nicht durch die Autoscheibe sehen kann.​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. September 2012)

Oh ja, das war überfällig.


----------



## Kredar (18. September 2012)

Schaut cool aus, habe die Vorgänger auch schon gespielt. Werde es mir auf alle Fälle anschauen .

mfg


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

Habe die Vorgänger geliebt! Die Story war echt der Hammer und auch der Witschaftsteil war cool. Nur das langwierige Steuern der einzelnen Soldaten wären der Missionen nervte nach einer Zeit ganz schön, weil es immer so lange dauerte. Bin mal gespannt, was der Nachfolger so drauf hat.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (20. September 2012)

Mich würde es ja mal interessieren ob man im Laufe des Spiels auch mit größeren Gegnern konfrontiert wird als mit den bisher gezeigten. So was wie Zwischenbosse oder so ähnlich... würde mich überhaupt mal freuen wenn man mal eine Info bekommt mit wie vielen Aliensorten es man insgesamt zu tun bekommt.


----------



## big-maec (25. September 2012)

Hi,  die XCOM: Enemy Unknown Demo kann nun heruntergeladen werden.  Pre-purchase XCOM: Enemy Unknown on Steam


----------



## Schmücker (27. September 2012)

Das wird so geil.

War damals mein erstes pc game und dann klatschen die jetzt ein Nachfolger raus. Freu


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen der PEGI und der USK16 Version? Preislich liegen die beiden Versionen bei Amazon um 8 Euro auseinander. Die USK Version ist ab 16 und die PEGI ab 18. Es steht aber nicht dahinter, ob eine von den Versionen Uncut ist.


----------



## Taitan (9. Oktober 2012)

Glaubt man den STEAM Foren und den Amerikanern, die das Game schon zocken können, dann besteht ein massives Savegame Problem. Na da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. Oktober 2012)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen der PEGI und der USK16 Version? Preislich liegen die beiden Versionen bei Amazon um 8 Euro auseinander. Die USK Version ist ab 16 und die PEGI ab 18. Es steht aber nicht dahinter, ob eine von den Versionen Uncut ist.


 
Die Deutsche Version ist Uncut. Bei der Deutschen Version steht lediglich das PEGI Symbol nicht auf der Vorderseite.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank! Ich bin ja wirklich am überlegen, ob ich's mir hole. Lust hätte ich ja schon, aber was ich bislang gehört und gesehen habe, stören mich zwei Sachen massiv! Als erstes die Synchro. Warum sprechen die Leute so lustlos, als wenn sie gerade mal ablesen können. Teilweise klingt das echt peinlich. Das Zweite ist die Steuerung und die Menüführung, die doch stark an die Konsolen angelehnt ist. Aber da habe ich ja noch die Hoffnung auf einen Patch oder eine MOD (ähnlich wie bei Skyrim). Aber wenn das Spielgefühl alles wieder wett macht...ach, ich bin echt am überlegen!


----------



## Eftilon (11. Oktober 2012)

Heute gabs das spiel schon bei Saurn und ich habe mir die Special Edition geholt (ink artbook usw.) .
Habe schon ewig kein gscheites Rundenpspiel gehabt.

Wird gleich getestet

eftilon


----------



## Lupoc (12. Oktober 2012)

Und, wie ist das Game? Wollte es mir heute abend über steam kaufen. Habe aber bis jetzt keine Meinungen von Usern gefunden die es schon angespielt haben... Kaufen???


----------



## Schmücker (12. Oktober 2012)

Genau sagt mal was! Hock bis um 4 auf der Arbeit und kann dann erst los  legen.


----------



## Eftilon (12. Oktober 2012)

Leider konnte ich es erst ab mitternacht aktivieren und somit bin ich ins Bett gegangen. Heute bin ich noch in die arbeit, abends leg ich los 


eftilon


----------



## DrHDready (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist es möglich das Spiel Offline zu Installieren und zu Spielen.
Ein Freund hat mich damals auf das Spiel gebracht und ich würde es ihm gerne holen.
Er hat aber keine Internet verbindung und will es auch nicht,würde sich aber bestimmt riesig freuen auf das Spiel!


----------



## Eftilon (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nicht,

wie bei allen spielen die eine steam aktivierung brauchen muss es erstmal online aktiviert werden.

Es kann aber sein das es noch andere lösungen gibt.

eftilon


----------



## DrHDready (12. Oktober 2012)

Würde ich es aktivieren müsste es ja danach gehen oder?


----------



## Eftilon (12. Oktober 2012)

Nein,

weil sein offline rechner kann ja nicht wissen da du es schon aktiviert hast.

er könnte aber seinen rechner bei dir vorbei bringen, installieren und aktivieren und dann steam im offline modus starten und spielen.


----------



## DrHDready (12. Oktober 2012)

Ok das hab ich gemeint. 
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Eftilon (12. Oktober 2012)

Viel spass


----------



## Leckrer (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich verstehe es grade nicht, wie man es installiert...wenn ich die CD reintuhe, installiert es nur den Steam CLient und ich soll es dann über Szeam herunterladen... Auf der CD (ich weiß es ist ne DVD) sind aber Dateien die über 1gb groß sind...HÄ?

Kann mir vllt. jemand helfen...downloaden geht auf keinen Fall (14 Stunden)


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Demo gezogen und bemerkt, dass man nicht speichern kann. Wie ist das in der Vollversion? Kann man immer und überall speichern, nur Missionsweise oder gibt es automatische Speicherstände?


----------



## Danger23 (13. Oktober 2012)

@Leckrer: Wenn du schon Steam hast, starte Steam. Er versucht zwar Steam dann trotzdem zu installieren, aber irgendwann wird er fertig und sagt, dass das Programm nicht ordnungsgemäß installiert worden ist du klickst dann auf Programm wurde Ordnungsgemäß installiert. Dann kommt schon das Registrierungsfenster. Da gibst den CD Key ein und dann installiert er es von der CD. Wenn es installiert ist lädt er noch einen ordentlich großen Patch runter und dann ist es auch schon geschafft.

@DaxTrose: Man kann jederzeit speichern so was ich gesehen hab. Nur wenn man den Hardcoremodus mir fällt gerade nicht ein wie er in dem Spiel heißt aktiviert kann man während einer Mission nicht mehr speichern.


----------



## DrHDready (14. Oktober 2012)

Weiss jemand wie groß der Patch ist?


----------



## Schmücker (14. Oktober 2012)

Ober Hammer geil das game.
Bin nur ständig Ressourcen und Geld knapp.

Und kann nur empfehlen die Musik Lautstärke in den Optionen auf 100% zu stellen. Richtig gut gemacht.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Oktober 2012)

So habe jetzt auch die ersten Stunden (ca. 5) in das Spiel investiert und kann der 92% Wertung von PCGames absolut nicht zustimmen.



Spoiler



Die Taktikelemente des Spiels sind grandios, keine Frage. Aber wenn ich mir die absolut unterirdisch schlechte Grafik und die miese deutsche Synchro angucke/-höre wird mir direkt übel.
Das im Jahre 2012 abzuliefern ist schon fast ne Frechheit. Grafik ist zwar beim besten Willen nicht alles, aber es gibt genug Spiele die es deutlich besser machen. Die UT3 Enginge gehört einfach nicht mehr in dieses Jahrzehnt.

Was allerdings echt super gelungen ist, ist die Operationsbasis von XCOM. Sie sieht klasse aus, und man kann sie erweitern.
Außerdem wird ständig geforscht und neues Equipment entwickelt, was auch regelmäßig zu Ressourcenknappheit führt 

Ich habe allerdings langsam das Gefühl, dass ich die Kontrolle über die Invasion verliere. Die Panik in den Ländern steigt extrem schnell an, sodass man kaum etwas dagegen unternehmen kann.


----------



## Rolk (14. Oktober 2012)

So, heute Abend hab ich auch endlich Zeit um loszulegen. 
Wie ist das mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad? Ich habe irgendwo in einem Vorabtest gelesen das man schon auf "schwer" spielen muss, um ungefähr den Schwierigkeitsgrad vom Ur-Xcom auf "normal" zu haben. Ist da was dran?


----------



## tux76 (14. Oktober 2012)

*Problem mit Spielständen*

Hallo Forum. Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern gekauft und habe das gleiche Problem wie ,DaxTrose,. Ich kann weder die Setup Einstellungen noch die Spielstände speichern. Steam hat irgent ein 2Gb großes Paket aus dem Netz geladen , ich denke das war ein update , aber gebracht hat es nichts.
Im netz habe ich zu dem Fehler nichts gefunden...ich hoffe das der Bug bald beseitigt wird.


----------



## Schmücker (14. Oktober 2012)

Das man die Basis aufbauen kann, Forschen und Entwickeln ist der Grund Baustein von Xcom. Also nichts neues.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Spielständen*



tux76 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum. Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern gekauft und habe das gleiche Problem wie ,DaxTrose,. Ich kann weder die Setup Einstellungen noch die Spielstände speichern. Steam hat irgent ein 2Gb großes Paket aus dem Netz geladen , ich denke das war ein update , aber gebracht hat es nichts.
> Im netz habe ich zu dem Fehler nichts gefunden...ich hoffe das der Bug bald beseitigt wird.


 
Willkommen im Forum tux76. Ich habe bislang nur die Demo gespielt, bei der die ersten beiden Missionen spiel- aber nicht speicherbar sind. Laut Danger23 ist dies aber in der Vollversion möglich. Die Setupeinstellungen konnte ich aber speichern.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Oktober 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> So, heute Abend hab ich auch endlich Zeit um loszulegen.
> Wie ist das mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad? Ich habe irgendwo in einem Vorabtest gelesen das man schon auf "schwer" spielen muss, um ungefähr den Schwierigkeitsgrad vom Ur-Xcom auf "normal" zu haben. Ist da was dran?


 
als xcom neuling finde ich normal schon kacken schwer


----------



## Dre (14. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir tauchte im 3ten Monat jetzt ein "large" Ufo auf, ich konnte es nicht abschießen. Jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem dass die Vereinigten Staaten (also nicht ganz Nordamerika, nur die USA) vom Funding zurückgetreten sind, denn da hat das Ding meinen Satelliten abgeschossen. Wie kann ich die dazu bringen, dass die wieder eintreten? Satelliten kann ich keinen schicken, das ist deaktiviert. Ansonsten ist da nur ein fieser großer böser Mahlstrom über den USA, ich kann aber nichts hinschicken, aufklären oder sonst was...

Help


----------



## Vaykir (14. Oktober 2012)

vorher einfach schon nen Satelliten hinschicken und per Abfangjäger abballern. brauchste aber min. eine kanonenstufe besser.
an genau der stelle bin ich nämlich gerade auch^^
aber freu dich schonmal wenn du in der kiste drin bist. tonnenweise aliens drinne.


----------



## tux76 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Spielständen*

Hallo Forum. Ich habe die Ursache des Problems gefunden. Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit die Ordner innerhalb des ..home.. Verzeichnisses auf andere physikalische Laufwerke zu verlinken. Das habe ich vor einiger Zeit gemacht und den Ordner ..Eigene Dokumente.. auf eine andere Festplatte verlinkt.
Aus dem einfachem Grund weil ich Speicherplatz auf meiner kleinen SSD schonen wollte. Ich hatte bis jetzt damit überhaupt keine Probleme. Offensichtlich kommt dieses Spiel mit der Verlinkerei nicht zurecht. Ich habe also die Verlinkung auf Standart zurückgesetzt und jetzt ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Schmücker (14. Oktober 2012)

Puh also selbst auf einfach wird das game sau schwer nach einer gewissen Zeit. Kein Geld... Keine Ressourcen. Für keine Erfahrung in stratergie spielen ist das heftig.


----------



## Timblutaxt (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme leider immer wieder Black Screens innerhalb des Tutorials. Weiter als zum ziehen des vierten Squad Members komme ich nicht. Sobald eine der Ingame Sequenzen komme ich nicht. 
Wenn ich das Tutorial nicht spiele bekomme ich auch nach max. 10 Minuten einen Black Screen. 

Meine Konfiguration

i5 750 @ Stock
7950 @ Stock
8 Gb Ram
Gigabyth P55-UD5
60 Gb SSD fur Win 7 
500 Gb Hdd für Games

Bisher habe ich den Catalyst neu installiert, den 12.9 Beta ausprobiert, meine Eigenen Dokumente wieder auf C verschoben. den Rechner Komplett gereinigt (viel war nicht zu machen)

 andere Spiele (BF3, Guild Wars 2 usw) laufen stundenlang ohne Probleme. Gestern habe ich mir dann zur Überbrückung des X-Com Problems noch Dishonored gekauft , da habe ich ebenfalls mit den abstürzen zu kämpfen, mal nach 3 minuten mal nach 2 stunden oder teilweise auch schon im Menü. Basiert auch auf der Unreal Engine deswegen vermute ich mal das das Problem da zu suchen ist.

Memtest habe ich jetzt schon über eine stunde laufen lassen, Furmark auch mal über eine Stunde. Meine Graka hat dabei max 78° Speicher zeigt keine Fehler............... Ich hoffe irgendjemand hat eine Idee was ich noch machen könnte


----------



## Lotto (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich häng hier gerade und er installiert seit 2 Stunden.
Ich installiere ins Steam-Verzeichnis, also nix verlinkt, und bin mittlerweile beim 3. Versuch, den ich nun zähneknirschend abwarte...

1. Versuch: DVD eingelegt. Es kommt die Meldung "Installieren von DVD", vorraussichtliche Dauer 3 Stunden. Und er fäng an zu downloaden... 
Abgebrochen und Deinstalliert.
2. Versuch: wie im Inet beschrieben über die Windows-Eingabe-Console mit den Verweis aufs DVD-Laufwerk gestartet. Er installiert von DVD, vorraussichtliche Dauer 3 Minuten, wunderbar...
gut er hat knapp 10 Minuten gebraucht, dann kam die Meldung: "Bitte legen sie DVD 2" ein. DVD2 eingelegt, auf OK geklickt. Zack er fängt an die 2. DVD zu downloaden 
Abgebrochen und Deinstalliert!
3. Versuch: wie Versuch 2 nur das er ein paar GB der zweiten installiert hat und erst ab 9,5 GB die letzten 3 GB herunterlädt...ich gebs auf. Wird wohl heute nix mehr mit zocken. Wenn ich Glück hab ist der DL heute noch fertig...

Ich hasse Steam...


----------



## Lupoc (14. Oktober 2012)

Und warum lässt du es nicht einfach downloaden? Ok, macht natürlich nicht wirklich Sinn wenn du die DVD hast. Aber wenn ich sehe wie viel zeit du in das Projekt steckst...

Habe mir gestern bei Amazon das Game als Download Content gekauft. Unter steam den Code eingegeben und runter geladen. 

Für 12GB habe ich knapp 50min gebraucht. Game läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Lotto (14. Oktober 2012)

Weil er mit 300KByte/s lädt...wären halt mehr möglich (hab 3Mbit/s, mehr gibts hier net) aber anscheind gibt steam aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mehr her. 12GB dauern dann entsprechend über 10 Stunden.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2012)

Wo muss ich den Code vom Elite Soldier Pack aktiveiren?
Geht das so wie mit den anderen normalen Steamcodes und muss das Ingame gemacht werden.


----------



## Lupoc (14. Oktober 2012)

Also steam gibt definitiv mehr her. Hatte 5.6 Mb/Sek. Sollte bei dir auch gehen.

Find das Game aber nicht sooo toll..


----------



## Vaykir (14. Oktober 2012)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Also steam gibt definitiv mehr her. Hatte 5.6 Mb/Sek. Sollte bei dir auch gehen.
> 
> Find das Game aber nicht sooo toll..


 
jo, bin auch ehrlich gesagt mehr als überrascht, dass pcgames ganze 92% gegeben hat.
ist natürlich immer alles subjektiv betrachetet, aber manche positiven argumente kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Fexzz (15. Oktober 2012)

Also bisher ist das Spiel ganz cool, hab aber noch nicht sooo viel gespielt. Grad der Basenbau und die Forschung etc find ich alles sehr cool. Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an Fußballmanager nur ohne Fußball aber dafür mit Aliens und Ballerei. 

Allerdings merk ich schon, dass das Spiel nicht wirklich was für mich ist. Ganz oft konzentriere ich mich zu sehr auf einen Gegner und merk dann erst, dass ich ohne Deckung stehe, wenn mir von einem anderen Gegner schon die Geschosse entgegen fliegen :/

Mal schauen, vllt. werd ich ja noch bisschen besser


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bin noch hin und her gerissen. Das Spiel fühlt sich am Anfang schon sehr konsolig an, wenn man wie ich die Originale bis zum erbrechen gezockt hat. Kleinere Kritikpunkte gibt es auch wie z.B. die Grafik im Einsatz und teilweise die Sprachausgabe. 
Den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf normal würde ich als human bezeichnen. Bisher keine Probleme (vom Geldmangel abgesehen ). Die nächste Mission wird es aber in sich haben. Habe gerade eine als sehr schwer eingestufte Mission abgeschlossen, die Hälfte meiner Veteranen liegt die nächsten Tage im Krankenhaus und schon kommt die nächste sehr schwere Mission angerollt.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2012)

> Habe gerade eine als sehr schwer eingestufte Mission abgeschlossen, die  Hälfte meiner Veteranen liegt die nächsten Tage im Krankenhaus und schon  kommt die nächste sehr schwere Mission angerollt.



Das Problem hatte ich am Anfang auch. Der Trick hier sind verbesserte Rüstungen sowie das Kiten durch ein Teammitglied.
Während alle anderen in Deckung und Feldposten sind, muss man einfach mit einem Mitglied scouten, und Sichtkontakt herstellen. Die Aliens kommen dann von ganz alleine, und laufen in die Feldposten-Falle!  Hat bis jetzt sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich am Anfang auch. Der Trick hier sind verbesserte Rüstungen sowie das Kiten durch ein Teammitglied.
> Während alle anderen in Deckung und Feldposten sind, muss man einfach mit einem Mitglied scouten, und Sichtkontakt herstellen. Die Aliens kommen dann von ganz alleine, und laufen in die Feldposten-Falle!  Hat bis jetzt sehr gut geklappt.


 
So in etwa bin ich bisher auch vorgegangen, wenn es sehr viele Gegner gab. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, nur mit besseren Rüstungen sieht es bei mir noch rar aus. 
Mal sehen was mir in der Mission alles entgegen kommt. Im Vergleich zum Erstkontakt mit Hummermenschen wird es bestimmt ein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## Schmücker (15. Oktober 2012)

So viel wie möglich beteuben. So gehen die Waffen nicht kaputt.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Oktober 2012)

Schmücker schrieb:


> So viel wie möglich beteuben. So gehen die Waffen nicht kaputt.


 
Jo, da musste aber auch erstmal gefahrlos rankommen, was alles andere als leicht ist. Außerdem kannste pro Soldat nur 2x schocken. Wenn man allerdings alle 6 Soldaten mit den Schockern erfolgreich Aliens neutralisiert, kommt da echt ne gute Stange Waffen bei raus. Das lohnt sich dann schon, vorallem weils enorm Ressourcen spart. Aber es ist richtig gefährlich.

Was ich jedem von euch empfehle (Achtung, kleiner Spoiler):


Spoiler



spart euch 7x Pulsgewehre auf. irgendwann nach stürmen der alienbasis will nordamerika sieben von der waffensorte haben, bezahlt euch allerdings 2800§ dafür!


----------



## Schmücker (16. Oktober 2012)

Uuuaaaaa check.
Alle 10 Aliens bei Ufo Landung betäubt und nur ein Soldat verletzt.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Oktober 2012)

> Jo, da musste aber auch erstmal gefahrlos rankommen, was alles andere als leicht ist.


Was da ziemlich hilfreich ist, ist die Rauchgranate.  Gerade auf offenen Feld. 



> Alle 10 Aliens bei Ufo Landung betäubt und nur ein Soldat verletzt.


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2012)

Betäuben habe ich bis jetzt gar nicht erst versucht. Gestern zum ersten mal beim letzten verbliebenen Alien getestet (Muton ) und es scheint durchaus machbar zu sein. Ich denke es kommt auch stark aufs Gelände an, weil man ja relativ nah ran muss.


----------



## Schmücker (16. Oktober 2012)

Betäuben ist sehr wichtig da du von jedem Exemplar eins brauchst in der Basis.


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2012)

Das Forschungslabor hatte ununterbrochen zu tun, ich dürfte also nichts versäumt haben. 

Was mir etwas spanisch vorkommt ist der Umstand das ich gerade erst angefangen und schon das Gefühl habe mindestens 30% des Spiels durch zu sein. Hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Spieldauer das Spiel hat?


----------



## Lupoc (16. Oktober 2012)

Hab etwas von 18 Stunden gehöhrt... Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht 10?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2012)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Hab etwas von 18 Stunden gehöhrt... Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht 10?


 
What? So wenig?


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> What? So wenig?


 
Meine Gedanken. 
Bei den alten Teilen wurde man nach 10 Stunden erst so richtig warm...


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe irgendwo was von 50Std gelesen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken.
> Bei den alten Teilen wurde man nach 10 Stunden erst so richtig warm...


 
Und in manchen Spielen wie Xbtf, X2 und X3/TC (wie ich da jetzt wohl wieder draufgekommen bin...? ^^) denkt man nach 10 Stunden erst drüber nach, sich das erste Upgrade (ein besseres Schiffchen oder so) zuzulegen


----------



## Vaykir (16. Oktober 2012)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Hab etwas von 18 Stunden gehöhrt... Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht 10?


 
definitiv mehr. hab jetzt schon gute 15 stunden (wenn nicht sogar mehr) und gerade mal nen drittel/hälfte.

Ihr könnt das spiel auch künstlich hinauszögern, indem ihr wichtige forschungen (da wo Priorität dran steht) einfach nciht erforscht und erstmal weiter den erdball "erkundet".
so geht die story erst weiter wenn ihr es wollt^^



> Betäuben ist sehr wichtig da du von jedem Exemplar eins brauchst in der Basis.



wieso das denn? wenn du lebendige exemplare mit in die basis nimmst bekommste nur boni auf forschungen (zb. 50% auf rüstungen beim muton oder ne jetpack rüstung von den schwebemopets). ich hab z.b. erst 3 arten lebendig gefangen, weils mir einfach zu gefährlich ist, meine jungs zu opfern (obwohl alle über 20 HP haben und mit plasmageschützen umrennen).


----------



## Greyfox (17. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage,
wo oder wie kann ich beeinflussen was meine Soldaten für nen Typ werden? Ich habe gefühlte 100 Sturmsoldaten und Sniper, aber nur einen Heavy und eine Supporterin. Das ist einfach ärgerlich wenn die beiden dann verletzt zu Hause bleiben müssen.


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube das kann man nicht beeinflussen. Es gibt aber Einsätze bei denen man einen Soldat als Belohnung bekommt. Dort sieht man schon im vorraus welcher Klasse er angehört. 
Ich hatte Glück und alle Klassen sind relativ gleichmässig vertreten. Nur Scharfschützen habe ich auch nur einen.


----------



## Fexzz (17. Oktober 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, kriegst du immer die Spezialisten, die du grad nicht dabei hast. Hast du also Nen Sturm, Schwer und 2 Rekruten im Squad und die beiden Rekruten werden nun befördert, werden die (wenn ich das immer richtig beobachtet hab) zu 100% Unterstützung und Sniper.


----------



## Greyfox (17. Oktober 2012)

Nein das funktioniert eben nicht so. Ich gehe meist mit 3 Sturm 1 heavy 1 support
1 sniper und da heavy und Support oft verletzt sind, da mit Rekruten.
Bloß die werden dann wieder zu verdammten Sturm oder sniper das nervt, vor allem wegen der medikits.


----------



## Fexzz (17. Oktober 2012)

Hm, also ich hab derzeit nur 4 Soldaten und bei mir ist das fast immer so. Kann natürlich auch Zufall gewesen sein...naja.

Grad meinen ersten Squadwhipe in einer "sehr schwer" Mission gehabt :/ Spiele auf IronMan, daher war das nun ganz schön *******


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Oktober 2012)

Mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut. Habe aber beim anfangs den Fehler gemacht zuerst ein Labor statt ein Satellitenkontrollzentrum zu bauen und gleichzeitig keine am Anfang dringend nötigen Ingenieure erhalten. Ich habs dann nochmal geladen, dann hatte ich auch etwas mehr Glück mit Ingenieuren als Belohnung. Momentan bin ich beim Bau einer Gieserei.




> Wo muss ich den Code vom Elite Soldier Pack aktiveiren?
> Geht das so wie mit den anderen normalen Steamcodes und muss das Ingame gemacht werden.


Das geht wie bei anderen normalen Steamcodes (Im Steamfenster ganz oben > Spiele > Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren )



> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage,
> wo oder wie kann ich beeinflussen was meine Soldaten für nen Typ werden? Ich habe gefühlte 100 Sturmsoldaten und Sniper, aber nur einen Heavy und eine Supporterin. Das ist einfach ärgerlich wenn die beiden dann verletzt zu Hause bleiben müssen.


Ich denke das beruht auf einem Zufallssystem. Ich habe von jeder Klasse etwa 2-4 mittlerweile Stück.


----------



## Schmücker (17. Oktober 2012)

@Vaykir

Hi...
Meinte auch nur wegem dem verhör


----------



## alexcologne (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wollte mal ein paar dinge zusammenstellen von Fragen die hier noch nicht oder nicht ganz beantwortet werden!

Man kann die Ausbildung der Soldaten schon beeinflussen!

Um einen Unterstützer zu erhalten: In der Regel wird eine einheit Unterstützer wenn: 2 Einsätze ohne Kill, oder der Einsatz von einem Medikit: Sowie die Tötung von Aliens auf mittlerer Reichweite! (Die Chancen sind dann sehr hoch das es ein Unterstützer wird!

Sniper: Angriff und Alientötungen über große Distanz.
Sturm: Das gleiche nur über kurze Distanz
Schwer: Töten von Aliens mit der Granate:

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dann erfahrunggemäß bei ca 60-80% das die leute in diese Klasse eingeteilt werden! Sicher ist es nicht!

Die Spielzeit würde ich sagen liegt bei jedem Unterschiedlich! Denke wenn man sehr schnell ist liegt sie bei 15 Stunden wenn man sich Zeit lässt auch locker bei 40-50Stunden! Man braucht ein wenig Glück mit den Missionen am Anfang und evtl. Aufträgen! Später ist das nicht mehr ganz so entscheident!

Fangen von Monstern: Dies ist schon sehr wichtig da man beim ersten Fangen entweder eine Forschung freigeschaltet bekommt oder eine Verbesserung in der Gießerei welche man sonst nicht erhält. Beim zweiten Fangen bekommt man einen Bonus auf die Forschungszeit! Weiter kann man Plasma Waffen sofern erforscht von den gefangen Aliens bekommen und muss diese nicht Kaufen! Das sind schon große Vorteile: Welche Aliens welche Waffe haben lässt sich auf der englischen Spiele Wiki nachschauen.

Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir das Spiel Anfang dieser Woche geholt und bin total begeistert. Hab leider die Vorgänger allesamt nicht gespielt und werde das wohl nachholen müssen


----------



## Schmücker (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich zock den ersten Teil auf meinem galaxy S2. Benötigt nur eine maus.


----------



## mosare (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich zocke derzeit Schwierigkeit Normal auf Ironman (alles andere macht m.E. keinen Spass )....
Habe ca 5h Gamezeit (rund 15 Missionen), sprich 1/3 des Spiels absolviert und bisher 5 Soldaten verloren (zum Glück meistens Rookies). Geht eigentlich sehr flott vorwärts. Muss danach unbedingt noch Classic auf Ironman spielen. Das wird dann sicherlich ein wenig anspruchsvoller sein.

Wie sieht es bei Euch so aus? Schwierigkeitsgrad, Mode, Spielzeit, Spieltfortschritt und wieviel getöte Soldiers bisher?


----------



## Lotto (24. Oktober 2012)

Hab 25h hinter mir. Spiele auf Normal. Das Hauptschiff ist schon im Orbit, aber meine Psi-Soldaten sind noch nicht weit genug mit ihren Psi-Kräften. Mittlerweile ist jede Mission die derzeit kommt ein Kinderspiel, aber liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich 2,5 voll ausgebildetete und augerüstetet Squads habe.
Ironman hatte ich zuerst überlegt, aber dann doch nicht angeklickt. Zum Glück, denn obowhl ich zuerst auf Rüstungen geforscht habe und auch sonst viel auf Defensive gegangen bsin, gabs 2-3 Missionen so im Mittelteil des Spiels wo mir mein ganzes Squad ein paar mal über den Haufen geschossen wurde. Da waren dann so Situationen wo ich einen Soldaten nur ein Feld bewegt habe und dadurch gleich zusätzlich zu den 4 vorhandenen Aliens weitere 6 aufgescheucht habe. Da hätte man auf Ironman dann ja quasi danach Null Chancen überhaupt noch Land zu sehen.
Dazu muss ich auch sagen: ich spiel ohne Medikits, alle Soldaten haben Nano bzw. nun Chitin an.
Wie gesagt meisten Missionen gingen ohne laden (hab dann immer die angeschlagenen zurückgezogen und so aus dem Spiel genommen), aber die 2-3 hätten auf Ironman unweigerlich dazu geführt, dass ich nochmal von vorne anfangen hätte müssen. Und auf so einen Mist hab ich keine Lust.

Aber ansonsten, sehr feines Spiel. Mal wieder ein Titel der des Erbes würdig ist ( und nicht wie z.B. EA es macht: Syndicate, NfS, C&C, etc. durch Profitgier zu verunstalten).

Einziger Kritikpunkt: die Steuerung über mehrere Ebenen . Ein paar mal ist es mir passiert, dass der Soldaten kurz vorm krepieren erstmal schön mitten in die Alienmeute gelaufen ist weil in der 1/100 Sekunde wo ich geklickt habe er auf die untere Ebene gewechselt hat.


----------



## Schmücker (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Mich nervt bissel der Höhen oder Ebenen Bug.
Steh ich im Raumschiff im ersten stock sehe ich das dach.
Drücke ich die Kamera ein stock tiefer sehe ich alles aber meine Wege Punkte sind auch eine ebene tiefer.


----------



## Lotto (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mittlerweile echt ratlos.

Hab die Gollop-Kammer gebaut und 3 meiner 17 soldaten (was ne Quote ) haben Psi-Kräfte und sind bereits Psi-Agenten. Trotzdem kann ich die Kammer nicht betreten. Es kommt immer die Meldung ich habe keinen Soldaten der diese benutzen kann. Bei Ziele steht weiterhin 'Erhöhen sie die Psi-Fähigkeiten ihrer Soldaten'. Ja nur wie? Die sind schon maximal ausgebildet. Hab bereits 2-3 Idle-Monate hinter mir, wo jeden Monat 2-3 Random-Schiffe vom Himmel geholt wurden und ich dann im Halbschlaf die Aliens geplättet habe. Jedes, wirklich jedes mal, andauernd die Psi-Fähigkeiten genutz, aber es passiert einfach nix mehr.
Hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber Antworten hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Eisenhertz (27. Oktober 2012)

Baue die Psi Rüstung 

Meine Frage an euch . Die Gießerei  Updates zb. für die Pistolen ich erkenne diese nicht an den Waffen genauso wie das Zielfernrohr da ändert sich nix


----------



## Lotto (28. Oktober 2012)

Eisenhertz schrieb:


> Baue die Psi Rüstung


 
Jo danke.

Habs gestern noch per Zufall selber herausgefunden. Hab einfach aus "langeweile" alles einmal gebaut was ich vorher nicht für gut befunden habe. Und dann wollt ich mal sehn wieviel HP die Psi-Rüstung so bringt, und voila Frau Dr. meldete sich plötzlich. Hätte die gute Dame ja auch mal konkreter vorher sagen können .

Bleib aber irgendwie trotzdem dabei: die Psi-Fähigkeiten sind irgendwie undurchdacht bzw. den Waffenaktionen unterlegen. Einzig Gedankenkontrolle ist noch brauchbar um einen als Scout zu mißbrauchen (vor allem in der finalen Mission).

Zu den Gießerei-Updates: ka hab die zwar auch wegen Geldüberfluss am Ende machen lassen, aber die Pistolen setzt man doch eh nie ein. Wozu auch? Man hat ja unendlich Munition, man muss halt den Reload gut planen, aber dann legt man halt mal zwischendurch ne Reloadrunde ein, was ja dank der KI, die nur offensiv agiert wenn sie vorher entdeckt wurde, super möglich ist.

Aber das ist Kritik auf höchstem Niveau. Das Spiel an sich ist echt mal wieder erfrischend.


----------



## Fexzz (28. Oktober 2012)

Lotto schrieb:


> Jo danke.
> 
> Habs gestern noch per Zufall selber herausgefunden. Hab einfach aus "langeweile" alles einmal gebaut was ich vorher nicht für gut befunden habe. Und dann wollt ich mal sehn wieviel HP die Psi-Rüstung so bringt, und voila Frau Dr. meldete sich plötzlich. Hätte die gute Dame ja auch mal konkreter vorher sagen können .
> 
> ...


 
Auf nem Sniper können Pistolen ziemlich mächtig werden. Vorallem wenn man wie ich seine Sniper grundlegend mit Squadsight ausstattet. Dann kann der gute Sniper nämlich nach einer Bewegung nicht mehr mit der Sniper schießen und wenn man dann ne gute Pistole (mit Upgrades) und ggf. dem Sniper-Perk für 2 Extra Pistolenschaden hat kann 'ne Pistole schonmal ziemlich gut abgehen. Find ich zumindest


----------



## Munro22983 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Also ich bin restlos begeistert!
Ich habe zwar den Vorgänger nicht gespielt aber meinen Einstieg in dem Genre hatte ich mit Incubation. Dieses habe ich bis zur Vergasung hoch und runter gespielt. Nach Jahrelangem warten und wieder enttäuscht werden von ähnlichen Spielen wie einem neuen Jagged Alliance nun endlich die Erlösung... 

Es gibt nur ein paar Dinge die ich noch nicht ganz verstehe:
1. Die Satelittenabtastung ist nur für den Luftraum oder? Oder hab ich mit einem Satellit über einem Land generell mehr Info bei Angriff. 
2. Warum wird trotz hoher Panik in einem Land keine Aktivität beim scannen angezeigt und die Suche läuft dann ein paar Tage durch? Liegt das wiederum am fehlenden Satellit?
3. Wenn mir für gewisse Bauvorhaben oder Waffen, Rüstunge, etc. Alien-Teile fehlen. Kann ich irgendwie beeinflussen diese schneller zu besorgen oder muß ich einfach auf den passenden Auftrag warten?


----------



## Fexzz (31. Oktober 2012)

Munro22983 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Also ich bin restlos begeistert!
> Ich habe zwar den Vorgänger nicht gespielt aber meinen Einstieg in dem Genre hatte ich mit Incubation. Dieses habe ich bis zur Vergasung hoch und runter gespielt. Nach Jahrelangem warten und wieder enttäuscht werden von ähnlichen Spielen wie einem neuen Jagged Alliance nun endlich die Erlösung...
> ...


 
Hey Munro22983,

schön dass dir das Spiel auch gefällt!

Zu 1. Ja, soweit ich weiß ist die Satelittenabtastung für den Luftraum. Aber hauptsächlich halt für mehr Geld und ggf. den Setbonus für den Kontinent. Außerdem reduziert die Platzierung eines Satelliten die Panik in einem Land um 2-3 Stufen.
2. Die Aufträge sind soweit ich weiß zufällig und haben nichts/wenig damit zu tun, wieviele und wo du Satelliten hast.
3. Nicht dass ich wüsste. Generell sind Ufo-Missionen immer sehr ergiebig, was Legierungen etc angeht.

Generell würde ich vielleicht einige Workshops bauen, dadurch bekommst du nämlich bei Bauarbeiten immer einen kleinen Anteil der verbrauchten Ressourcen zurück.

Grüße


----------



## big-maec (1. November 2012)

Hi,

so nachdem ich das Spiel einmal durchgespielt habe war ich doch ein wenig enttäuscht. Zu schnell durch und zu kleine Missionen. Hatte gehofft daß es an dem Original anknüpft aber eigentlich ist es doch nur eine abgespeckte Version von der Ur Version. Tolle Grafik und Sound aber das die viele Kleinigkeiten die das Spiel damals noch abgerundet haben fehlen in der Neuen Version völlig. Da ja das eine oder ander DLC im Netz schon auftaucht ist, gibts ja noch die Hoffnung das aus dem Spiel noch was wird.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2012)

Das Spiel soll noch einfacher werden : XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Neuer Patch angekündigt, Senkung des Schwierigkeitsgrads - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Fexzz (4. November 2012)

Naja, auf Classic und Impossible ist es teilweise aber auch unschaffbar, grad im Ironman-Mode. Einen falschen Schritt (was gern mal durch Fehlklick passiert) 2 Gruppen triggern und dann wars das. Zumal die Gegner oft die Angewohnheit haben, trotz Deckung zu critten.

Außerdem steht in den Patchnotes nur, dass der EINFACHE Schwierigkeitsgrad einfacher werden soll, was ich nun halb so schlimm finde.


----------



## arkim (19. November 2012)

Hallo, ich bin jemand, der im SciFi-Setting im Prinzip auf X:Rebirth wartet und ich überlege, mal XCOM anzutesten. Ich kenne es nicht, auch nicht das Original. Ich mag aber auch turn-based Spiele, die ich üblicherweise im Rollenspiel-Genre spiele.

Die Demo habe ich mal angefangen und doch festgestellt: ich brauche erstmal ein Tutorial (am besten Youtube) für absolute Dummies - kann da wer was empfehlen? Ausserdem, meint Ihr, ich sollte mir den original-Titel von 1994 wenigstens mal anschauen?


----------



## DaxTrose (19. November 2012)

Ich kann Dir da diese Let's Play Videos nahelegen. Aber es ist halt nicht das Selbe, als wenn man es selber spielt.  Das Original muss man nicht gespielt haben, um XCOM - Enemy Unknown gut zu finden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgYU2VGqyGg

oder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR_YvO_Bsv0


----------



## arkim (19. November 2012)

Super, danke. Schaue ich mir nachher an...
Wann ist denn eine Runde genau beendet und der KI-Gegner ist dran? Mir ist das unklar...

a) Manuell: Man drückt Backspace
b) Alle Squad-Members haben ihre zwei Schritte gemacht und automatisch ist der Gegner dran?
c) Oder KANN nach jedem einzelnen Soldaten, wenn er zwei Schritte gemacht hat, der Gegner reagieren?


----------



## Fexzz (19. November 2012)

Sobald dein gesamtes Squad keine Aktionspunkte mehr hat. Du kannst nicht einfach sagen "Runde beenden." Du musst jedem vorher Befehle geben, ob du sie nun laufen lässt oder nur in Feldposten stellst oder sonstwas. Danach gilt die Runde als beendet und der Gegner ist dran.


----------



## arkim (20. November 2012)

So, ich habe es nun gekauft, Steam-Download wird etwas dauern. Bin ich denn einigermapßen frei später? In der Demo hatte ich den Eindruck, man wird ganz linear in Missionen reingedrückt und hatte nie wirklich Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Ausgegraute Verneinungen und eine Auswahl zwischen genau einer Option :/ Ich hoffe nicht, dass es total linear ist. Klar, sowas wie ein Dwarf Fortress oder X3 erwarte ich ja nicht, aber auch nicht so ein total vorbestimmtes Spiel.


----------



## Sharidan (20. November 2012)

Bis zu einem Bestimmten Grad bist du Frei, das heißt du kannst Missionen auch Ablehnen, was aber natürlich Negative Folgen haben kann. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir das Game wirklich Empfehlen, X3:R wird wohl noch Jahre auf sich warten lassen, wenn Egosoft und Deep Fucking Silver so weiter machen.
Wirst sehen du wirst Spaß an dem Spiel haben, hab mir sogar mal die CE geholt, für weiß ich zwar net, aber auch net umsonst


----------



## arkim (21. November 2012)

Bislang macht es mir Spaß und ich lerne noch. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es stört mich noch, dass ich bisher weiterhin in alles mögliche gepresst werde. "Commander, kommen Sie hierhin, kommen Sie da hin". Ich habe bisher nichts zu melden. Maximal mal die Auswahl zwischen zwei Forschungen oder so. Aber bisher ein strenges Korsett. Nur im Taktikteil kann ich mich frei bewegen.

Ich habe Probleme mit der Tastaturbelegung.
a) Frei Zoomen: Mittlere Maustaste klicken reagiert da nicht und sie ist sowieso immer schon viel zu schwer zu drücken. Ich hätte das gerne woanders. Habe es mal auf Linke ALT gelegt. Nur dann ging das freie Zoomen nicht mehr abzuschalten.
b) Die Tasten links ("Daumentaste") und rechts auf der Maus reagieren nicht. Ist eine MS-Maus. Muss ich sie mit Intellipoint irgendwie vorbelegen?

Das Spiel ist ja rundenbasiert, aber muss ich mich bei bestimmten Dingen trotzdem beeilen? Wenn Soldaten bspw. vergiftet werden?

Thx


----------



## Danger23 (21. November 2012)

Am Anfang ist es auch noch so. Aber etwas später kannst du dann selber entscheiden was du baust, was du erforscht und welche Missionen du machst. Du wirst auch vor dem Problem stehen, dass du mehrere Missionen gleichzeitig zur Auswahl hast dich aber für eine Entscheiden musst. 

Beeilen direkt musst du dich nicht. Aber wenn ein Soldat schwer verwundet ist und du ihn nicht heilen kannst, verliert er pro Runde eine gewisse Menge an Lebenspunkten. Daher kann es dann natürlich sein, dass wenn du zu lange brauchst dir der Sodat stirbt. Eine Vergiftung läuft ein paar Runden lang. Wenn der Soldat genug Lebenspunkte hat, verliert er ein paar und es passiert gar nichts ansonsten kann er natürlich genauso sterben. 

Bzgl. Tastenbelegung kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## arkim (22. November 2012)

OK danke, wäre auch unlogisch, wenn Verwundungen in Echtzeit laufen würden und nicht über die Runden. Tja, mit der Maus komm ich noch nicht weiter. XCOM reagiert bei mir nicht auf die äußeren Tasten, ich würde sie zu gerne verwenden.

Kann ´man es eigentlich auch ganz mit Tastatur bedienen in der Taktiksim? Bietet sich ja fast an, da mit Pfeiltasten das Ziel vorzugeben...

Habt Ihr auch Q und E vertauscht? Meine Denkweise war nicht "E = Dreh dich im Uhrzeigersinn" sondern "Zeig mir, was da oben rechts ist (also drehe gegen Uhrzeiger)".

Edit: Daumenbuttons nicht benutzbar: Habs herausgefunden. Sie müssen auf Default sein in der MS-Software (also Browser vor/zurück)


----------



## Rail (28. Dezember 2012)

Also wer das original oder terror from the deep gespielt hat wird dieses game nur durchschnittlich finden die Atmosphäre von damals ist total den Bach runter gegangen...so ein gescripteter mist die storymonologe sind kinderka**e die Grafik lächerlich ps2 lässt grüßen. Schade ein weiteres original verschandelt. Es wär doch total easy gewesen das game mit der taktikansicht von schräg oben darzustellen mit exzellenter Grafik und Effekten stattdessen nun dieser zoom/nebelmist total ätzende kindergrafik lieber alles etwas kleiner aber feiner darstellen. Das was das game ausmachte nämlich die Atmosphäre sucht man hier vergeblich...92% what?


----------



## Darud100 (9. April 2013)

ENDLICH lange lange drauf gewartet.

XCOM ist der Hammer.

@ Rail Verstehe deine Kritik überhaupt nicht. Habe den ersten Teil auch mehrfach bis zum Ende gespielt auch übermenschlich. Und das neue ist sehr stark an das alte angelehnt (Nur mit Aktuellen Grafikanprüchen)
Wenn du es Pixelig brauchst spiel das alte weiter. 

Kurz noch 3 Fragen zu PSI.

Bin grade dabei Leute zu prüfen.

1) Was beeinflusst die PSI-Fähigkeit? Nur die Willenskraft? Bei mir haben Soldaten mit weniger Willenskraft PSI Fähigkeit bekommen und welche mit mehr nicht. Komisch.

2) Bekommt man auch bei Rookies PSI fähigkeit hin. (Willenkraft ist ja ca. 50 P nur.) Ehe ich wieder Leute hoch Level und sie dann nicht tauglich sind für PSI)

3) In Sufe 2 und 3 kommt man wie? Anwenden im Gefecht?


----------



## Rolk (9. April 2013)

Also ich kann Rail verstehen. Im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern fühlt sich der neueste Teil schon sehr "konsolig" an. Alles für die breite Masse weichgespült, Spass gemacht hat es aber dennoch.

Zu den Fragen:

1. Ich glaube das ist purer Zufall und wird von nichts beeinflusst.

2. Ja.

3. Du hast es erfasst, anwenden im Gefecht.


----------



## Darud100 (9. April 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Nunja das mit dem "Konsolig" hat aber nix mit dem Eigentlichen Spiel zu tun. (Rundenbasierend, forschen, ausbauen ist wie beim Alten)
Der Kampfmodus sollte heutzutage aber aufgemotzt sein (Videosequenzen, Bewegung u.s.w.) 
Und dies ist denen richtig gut gelungen meine ich.

Verkaufen müssen die auch! Und die Breite Masse kauft mehr als die "alten" "2 86 Cracks" die heute mit mit der DOSBOX auf Monsterrechnern zocken weil es Geil ist. Ich zähle mich auch zu denen. War aber teilweise erschrocken was für Mist man gezockt hat. (Ufo zählte zu den Highlights)


----------



## Rolk (9. April 2013)

Darud100 schrieb:


> Nunja das mit dem "Konsolig" hat aber nix mit dem Eigentlichen Spiel zu tun. (Rundenbasierend, forschen, ausbauen ist wie beim Alten)


 
Gerade das was du in der Klammer ansprichst sind Punkte die meiner Meinung nach stark vereinfacht wurden. Beim ziehen seiner Soldaten ist man bei weitem nicht mehr so flexibel wie früher, im Prinzip hat man 2 Aktionspunkte und fertig. Früher war man viel flexibler, hier merkt man deutlich das die Steuerung für Gamepads vereinfacht wurde. Forschen ist ähnlich wie früher, aber da fehlen schon einige Forschungszweige und damit Spieldauer/Spieltiefe im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Basenbau wurde auch auf eine einzige Basis zusammengestrichen, mit dem Ergebniss das man sowieso immer die (fast) gleiche Basis baut.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe nun endlich auch mit Xcom Enemy Unknown angefangen. Und die Vereinfachungen sehe ich schon auch so wie angesprochen: Alleine für die Kameras gehören die Entwickler bestraft.


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte anfangs auch noch die Hoffnung, dass sie es mit einem Patch evtl. dem Benutzer in den Optionen selbst überlassen, welche Steuerung und Kameraeinstellung er bevorzugt. Aber mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass ein Patch diesbezüglich kommen wird. 
Spaß hat es aber dennoch gemacht/ macht es noch!


----------



## Rolk (31. Mai 2013)

XCom Apocalypse in einer 1:1 Neuauflage mit aktueller Technik auf Kickstarter. Ich wäre dabei und wenn es 100 € kostet. 

So muss man froh sein das mit XCom Enemy Unknown wenigstens mal ein akzeptabler Nachfolger erschienen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir als erstes Mods für Grafik und Steuerung installiert - nach nur 5 Minuten Spielzeit. So richtig der Brüller ist die Kamera aber auch damit nicht.


----------



## nulchking (31. Mai 2013)

Was gibt es an der Kamera denn auszusetzen?
Ich habe mir das Spiel für die PS3 vor kurzem gekauft und kurz reingeschnuppert. Was schlimmes ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Robonator (8. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
Hab mir das Game nun mal gegönnt und habe natürlich schon auf Easy einige Schwierigkeiten. Ich werde von Panik nahezu überrannt und ständig fehlt das Geld für wichtige Upgrades. 
Dazu hab ich mir die beiden Addons geholt und frage mich nun: Wo sind sie ?
Das Slingshotpaket wird sich bestimmt im laufe der Zeit bemerkbar machen aber wo sind diese Rüstungsupgrades etc aus dem Elite Soldier Pack?


----------



## Fexzz (11. Oktober 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hab mir das Game nun mal gegönnt und habe natürlich schon auf Easy einige Schwierigkeiten. Ich werde von Panik nahezu überrannt und ständig fehlt das Geld für wichtige Upgrades.
> Dazu hab ich mir die beiden Addons geholt und frage mich nun: Wo sind sie ?
> Das Slingshotpaket wird sich bestimmt im laufe der Zeit bemerkbar machen aber wo sind diese Rüstungsupgrades etc aus dem Elite Soldier Pack?


 
Die Rüstungsupgrade sind rein visuell. Die findest du beim Customizen der Soldaten unter "Rüstung" bzw "Armor." Da hast du dann so eine bisschen "dickere" Armor, aber die hat nur einen visuellen Effekt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs jetzt ne Woche gespielt und letztendlich deinstalliert. 

Ständig haben die Aliens bessere Waffen, die Länder brechen mir weg, weil ich nicht genug Satelliten starten kann und eigentlich ist es doch immer das gleiche vom Spielablauf. 

Am Anfang fand ich das Spiel ganz geil, aber leider wird es irgendwann unfair und streßig und dazu schnell langweilig.

Den Vorgänger habe ich aber auch geliebt und bis zum Erbrechen gezockt. Vielleicht bin ich mittlerweile aber zu alt für solche Spiele. 

Jetzt ist wieder LOL angesagt.


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2013)

Kann mich dem irgendwie anschließen.
Du haust neue krasse Updates für deine Soldaten raus, gehst in ein Kampf und BOOM haut dir die KI wieder aufs Maul weil sie plötzlich das dreifache an Damage macht. 
Es dauert ewig bis mal wieder Kohle da ist und dazu nerven mich solche Momente wie z.B. Ich haben nen Soldaten der DIREKT vorm feindlichen Grunt steht. Ich will den Feind anschießen und was is? 40% Trefferchance... 
Oder ich hab nen angeschlagenen Soldaten weil der ma wieder mit einer Attacke 3/4 Life gezogen bekommen hat. Ich will den in Deckung bringen, verschieb den hinters Haus und was macht der Feind? Erst ein Reflexschuss durch das Haus und anschließend wenn er dran ist normal durch das Haus geschossen.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Oktober 2013)

Oh manno man, wie könnt ihr denn so schnell aufgeben, nur weils ******* läuft? Soll das Spiel einen "Hier drücken um zu gewinnen"-Knopf haben? Setzt euch doch mal mit dem Spiel vernünftig auseinander bevor ihr die Flinte
direkt ins Korn werft.

Wenn man sich mal ein bisschen überlegt, wie man vorgeht und einspielt dann ist das alles kein Thema. Der einzige Schwierigkeitsgrad der wirklich "unfair" ist, ist der Ironman auf Impossible. Aber sonst...

No offense, aber ständig liest man überall "Mimi, Spiele sind heute vieeel zu einfach mimimimi" und dann sowas.


----------



## Schmücker (11. Oktober 2013)

Eben.

Allein wie man die Runden angeht macht viel aus. Lieber öfters mal eine Runde länger aussitzen anstatt in den Tod zu laufen.

Ich sammele meine Soldaten immer um gemeinsam vorran zu ziehen. Trifft man auf ein Alien hat man mehrere Möglichkeiten dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2013)

Weils MAL schlecht läuft? Ich zock das Game auf Easy und hab dauerhaft Probleme meine Soldaten am Leben zu erhalten. 
Wenn das Game auch nur ein ganz klein wenig besser funktionieren würde, dann wäre es ja auch nur halb so schlimm, aber mich wurmt es einfach total das ich dauernd durch irgendwelche Objekte hindurch abgeschossen werde und selber ballern meine Soldaten durch den Feind hindurch und treffen nicht. 
Wenn ich mir da ne dicke neue Rüstung erforsche und kaufe, dann erwarte ich das die Soldaten auch mal wieder n bischen was aushalten und nicht plötzlich das doppelte an Damage reinbekommen. 
Ich hab mittlerweile damit zukämpfen um überhaupt meine Soldaten am Leben zu erhalten und ich gehe schon so ruhig und taktisch wie möglich vor. Bringt einem aber nichts wenn man mehrfach auf Pointblank-Range nichts trifft und die Gegner einem dafür durch Wände und Objekte über die halbe Map aus der Deckung ballern.
Das ganze ist kein Einzelfall sondern passiert mir in fast jeder Runde und mittlerweile frage ich mich wozu ich überhaupt noch Dinge erforsche oder meine Leute in Deckung schicke wenn es dann doch nichts bringt!
Und das System mit den Satelliten raff ich sowieso erst gar nicht: die USA kommt mit einem Satelliten klar aber Deutschland, Frankreich und GB brauchen jeweils ihren eigenen?? 
Ich finde das Game ja super und es macht auch fun, aber solche Dinge nerven mich einfach und provozieren auch fast nen Ragequit...


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (11. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich nich nachvollziehen, richtig geskillt und mit der richtigen mischung im Team hat man eigentlich immer gute Karten. Indirekte Sicht für den Scharfschützen is Gold wert, rauchbomben helfen den Angriffstruppen und wenn gar nichts mehr geht richtens halt die Heavies  

In meinen Augen ist das Truppendesign gut durchdacht und die Kämpfe sind spannend und fordernd. Enemy unknown kommt in meiner Liste Direkt nach Jagged Alliance 2, dem mMn besten Rundentaktik spiel ever.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Oktober 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Weils MAL schlecht läuft? Ich zock das Game auf Easy und hab dauerhaft Probleme meine Soldaten am Leben zu erhalten.
> Wenn das Game auch nur ein ganz klein wenig besser funktionieren würde, dann wäre es ja auch nur halb so schlimm, aber mich wurmt es einfach total das ich dauernd durch irgendwelche Objekte hindurch abgeschossen werde und selber ballern meine Soldaten durch den Feind hindurch und treffen nicht.
> Wenn ich mir da ne dicke neue Rüstung erforsche und kaufe, dann erwarte ich das die Soldaten auch mal wieder n bischen was aushalten und nicht plötzlich das doppelte an Damage reinbekommen.
> Ich hab mittlerweile damit zukämpfen um überhaupt meine Soldaten am Leben zu erhalten und ich gehe schon so ruhig und taktisch wie möglich vor. Bringt einem aber nichts wenn man mehrfach auf Pointblank-Range nichts trifft und die Gegner einem dafür durch Wände und Objekte über die halbe Map aus der Deckung ballern.
> ...


 
Terrain ist ein extrem wichtiger Faktor (falls du es noch nicht gemerkt ist.) Ein Sniper auf höherer Position ist mehr als Gold wert. Oder wie Elvis_Cooper gesagt hat, indirekte Sicht (glaub auf Englisch ist das Squadsight) ist der Wahnsinn am Anfang.

Versuch Gegnern mit einem Assault zb. in die Seite zu fallen (aber nur wenn du dich selbst damit nicht ohne Deckung begibst.) Beim Flankieren (erkennst du wenn das "Kopf"-Symbol beim Gegner Gelb wird) erhöht sich deine Treffer und Crit-Chance ENORM.
Schau dir bevor du Schritte machst immer genau an, wo du sonst noch hingehen könntest, wo die Gegner sind, wo sie ungefähr hinlaufen und wie weit sie laufen können.  Wenn du bereits eine Aliengruppe "getriggert" hast, versuch nicht noch eine Zweite auszulösen.

Ich kann dir leider jetzt keine genauen Tipps beim Forschen und so geben, weil ich das Spiel seit n paar Monaten nicht mehr gespielt hab, aber Rüstung ist immer gut. Seh am besten auch immer zu, dass du mind. von jeder Soldatenart einen hast. Und schalt über die Offiziersschule möglichst schnell den fünften und sechsten Soldatenslot frei - das hilft.

Ansonsten: Dran bleiben und nicht so schnell aufgeben. Ich weiß, dass es anfangs frustrierend wirkt weil man noch nicht durch alles durchblickt und das Treffersystem eventuell noch nicht ganz durchschaut, aber wenn man erstmal drin ist macht das Spiel wirklich Spaß. (Zumindest 'ne Weile, wenn mans später 1-2x durch hat werden die Schlachtfelder auf Dauer etwas öde, aber bald kommt ja das Addon.  )


----------



## The_Rock (12. Oktober 2013)

Ne kurze Frage in die Runde: Hab mir das Spiel letztens auch gekauft (warn Schnäppchen  ). Wie sieht es später mit dem AddOn aus? Geht das einfach nach Spielende weiter oder verändert es das *komplette* Spiel? (sprich: man hätte auch von Anfang an im Hauptspiel neue Einheiten/Waffen/wasweißich ausm AddOn)

Habs noch nicht angefangen, und überlege damit bis zum AddOn zu warten. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Fexzz (12. Oktober 2013)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ne kurze Frage in die Runde: Hab mir das Spiel letztens auch gekauft (warn Schnäppchen  ). Wie sieht es später mit dem AddOn aus? Geht das einfach nach Spielende weiter oder verändert es das *komplette* Spiel? (sprich: man hätte auch von Anfang an im Hauptspiel neue Einheiten/Waffen/wasweißich ausm AddOn)
> 
> Habs noch nicht angefangen, und überlege damit bis zum AddOn zu warten. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?



Gute Frage. Aber ich geh stark davon aus dass es 'ne eigenständige Kampagne gibt, sonst würd ich den Preis von 30€ fürs Addon ganz schön überzogen finden.


----------



## Schmücker (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich geh mit jedem Soldat immer in Deckung. Also mit allen etwas vorran und hinter eine Deckung. Und so Stück für Stück...


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Oktober 2013)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ne kurze Frage in die Runde: Hab mir das Spiel letztens auch gekauft (warn Schnäppchen  ). Wie sieht es später mit dem AddOn aus? Geht das einfach nach Spielende weiter oder verändert es das *komplette* Spiel? (sprich: man hätte auch von Anfang an im Hauptspiel neue Einheiten/Waffen/wasweißich ausm AddOn)
> 
> Habs noch nicht angefangen, und überlege damit bis zum AddOn zu warten. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


 
Warte am besten noch auf das Addon, da es sich in das jetzige Spiel einfügt. Das heißt, Du bekommst andere Einheiten (Cybersoldaten) und zwischendurch andere Level. Es ist nicht so, dass es eine neue Kampagne ist, die am Ende angefügt wird. Es gibt ein neue Gegenfraktion in den eigenen Reihen (Menschen) - die Exalt. Daher auch der Name "Enemy within".
Aus zeitlichen Gründen habe ich X-Com auch noch nicht durchgespielt und warte jetzt auch auf das Addon, um noch einmal neu zu beginnen. Gerade auch, weil ich jetzt etwas mehr durchblicke, als zum Anfang.


----------



## Darud100 (23. Oktober 2013)

> Und das System mit den Satelliten raff ich sowieso erst gar nicht:



Ich verstehe Robonator ect. absolut nicht so schnell aufzugeben.

Das packt man schon wenn man sich mit dem Geld auf Sataliten konzentriet. 
Immer mit dem Monatsanfangsgeld baue ich neue Sataliten und Kontrollzentren. 
Kann man JEDEN Monat außer im ersten min. 3 Stück hoch schießen.
(Zwischenzeitlich baut man auch Kraftwerke und Werkstätten um neue Kontrollzentren zu errichten)

Mit dem Geld was über ist kann man alles mögliche kaufen.

ich habe es mittlerweile 4 mal durch gespielt. Zuletzt Ironman/Klassisch.
Extreme Probleme gab es nie.
In den Arsch beißen kann man sich häufiger wenn man z.B. seinen besten Scharfschützen weggeballert bekommt. 
Aber meinem Fall hatte er dort nix verloren und ist verdient gefallen. Dumm gelaufen.

Ich denke mal Ironman/Unmöglich (leicht schiss vor) werde ich noch warten und versuche erstmal das neue DLC Enemy Within.

Der Spielspaß kam erst seit Ironman vorher ist es nur ein durchgerenne.


----------



## Robonator (24. Oktober 2013)

Hab mich nun nochmal mit dem Game eingehender auseinandergesetzt und neu angefangen. 
Habe diesesmal einen anderen Kontinent gewählt etc etc 
Hab mir auch im Internet allerhand Tipps und Guides reingezogen.
Was mich nun ein bischen wundert ist wie extrem schnell ich dieses mal gegen härtere Gegner antrete. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich dieses mal auch extrem schnell die wichtigen Upgrades erforscht und schneller als vorher eine schlagkräftige Truppe zusammengestellt. Ich hab immernoch haufenweise Frustmomente aber solangsam komm ich hinter das System von dem Spiel und ich hab mich dran gewöhnt die Logik erstmal beiseite zu legen. (Bezüglich 40% Hitchance bei point blank etc) 


> Terrain ist ein extrem wichtiger Faktor (falls du es noch nicht gemerkt ist.) Ein Sniper auf höherer Position ist mehr als Gold wert. Oder wie Elvis_Cooper gesagt hat, indirekte Sicht (glaub auf Englisch ist das Squadsight) ist der Wahnsinn am Anfang.


Das habe ich nun mittlerweile auch gemerkt. Ich dachte der Bonus den ein Scharfschütze auf erhöhten Gelände bekommt sei nun nicht so hoch. So schnell kann man sich irren 


> Versuch Gegnern mit einem Assault zb. in die Seite zu fallen (aber nur wenn du dich selbst damit nicht ohne Deckung begibst.) Beim Flankieren (erkennst du wenn das "Kopf"-Symbol beim Gegner Gelb wird) erhöht sich deine Treffer und Crit-Chance ENORM.
> Schau dir bevor du Schritte machst immer genau an, wo du sonst noch hingehen könntest, wo die Gegner sind, wo sie ungefähr hinlaufen und wie weit sie laufen können. Wenn du bereits eine Aliengruppe "getriggert" hast, versuch nicht noch eine Zweite auszulösen.


Zum ersteren: Das wusste ich bereits 
Zum zweiten: Das mache ich sowieso, ich versuch die erste Gruppe erstmal wegzuhauen, sonst endet es schnell mal tödlich 
Habe auch gemerkt das ich den Sturmsoldaten und den Unterstützer total unterschätzt habe und das ich den Heavy falsch eingesetzt habe. 
Beim Sturm dachte ich mir immer so das es doch besser wäre den Feind auf Range zu halten und das die Shotgun eh useless ist solang ich nicht wirklich nah dran bin. Jetzt beim zweiten Spielstand sind die Stürmer meine besten Soldaten was die Statistik angeht  Die Rolle als Medic hatte ich vorher eigentlich auch nicht so richtig wahr genommen. Besonders da er nur 4 TP Heilen kann. Den Heavy setze ich nun überweigend halt zum Unterdrücken von gefährlichen Gegnern oder halt dazu ein um die Zielgenauigkeit meiner anderen Soldaten zu erhöhen. 



> Ich kann dir leider jetzt keine genauen Tipps beim Forschen und so geben, weil ich das Spiel seit n paar Monaten nicht mehr gespielt hab, aber Rüstung ist immer gut. Seh am besten auch immer zu, dass du mind. von jeder Soldatenart einen hast. Und schalt über die Offiziersschule möglichst schnell den fünften und sechsten Soldatenslot frei - das hilft.


Die Upgrades in der Offiziersschule hab ich mir ziemlich schnell eigentlich geholt auch dieses mal wieder. Bin nun mal direkt beim Forschen auf die Laserwaffen und so schnell wie möglich auf die Schalenrüstung gegangen, das erleichtert so einiges am Anfang. 

Das Addon werd ich mir dann wohl auch noch holen, hab schon wieder echt viel gezockt  
Habe allerdings echt krasse Frustmomente. Dieses mal kamen halt die schweren Mutone extrem schnell, hatte bei denen einige Probleme. 
Dazu halt der Kram wie immer und besonders ätzend ist es wenn da son fucking Chryssalid über die halbe Map angerannt kommt um deinen besten Soldaten einfach zu onehitten. An den Punkt bin ich beinahe durchgedreht. Nicht zu vergessen wie schnell die verdammten Zombies kommen  
Auch nervig wenn dann eine Cyberdisk angetanzt kommt und mal eben meint 2 meiner Heavys mit einer Granate wegzublasen. Einfach so mal eben 15 Damage, ja nee 
Aber naja, ansonsten finde ich nur das die Psi-Kräfte das Spiel ein bischen stören. Sowas gefällt mir gar nicht. ^^



> Ich verstehe Robonator ect. absolut nicht so schnell aufzugeben.


Ich verstehe nicht warum gesagt wird ich würde das Spiel aufgeben obwohl ich das an keinem Punkt gesagt habe. 

Btw kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind die ganzen Missionen bei Xcom im großen und ganzen zufallsgeneriert? Der zweite Spielstand spielt sich nämlich ziemlich anders als der erste


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2013)

Kann eigentlich schon jemand sagen, ob die "Probleme" der (A)Sychro der deutsche Sprache im Addon behoben sind?


----------



## DC1984 (18. November 2013)

Ich bekomme seit dem dlc update die Fehlermeldung "XCOM launcher funktioniert nicht mehr" Es wird nach einer Lösung des problems gesucht...
Neueste Treiber & updates habe ich drauf, habe sogar neu installiert und die Dateien von steam überprüfen lassen (dabei lädt er jedes mal n update von 15mb)!
Ich will enemy within zocken 

EDIT: Problem auch im Steamforum gefunden, noch keine Lösung!


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt EW zum Hauptspiel dazugeholt. Genmanipulierte Soldaten samt Psi-Fähigkeiten - geiler Scheiß 
Und es gibt endlich echte Zufallsgeneration (aka "Save scum" ^^); mich hats endlos genervt, dass die Züge immer gleich ablaufen auch wenn man neu lädt um einen Fehler auszubügeln. Jetzt kann man halt auch so lange neu laden, bis die 10% Trefferchance für einen kritischen Treffer reichen  
Zugegeben, das ist jetzt schon weng overpowered alles, auf normal ist es keine Herausforderung. Dafür ist es ziemlich befriedigend, durch die Alienhorden zu fahren wie ein heißes Messer durch Butter  Habs jetzt sogar mal geschafft, alle Länder bei der Stange zu halten. Ich denke da ist noch ein Durchgang auf "classic" angesagt.


----------



## Chay01 (2. Januar 2014)

Gezwungen durch die Weihnachtliche langeweile, hab ich mich auch mal an XCOM: Enemy Within (Addon) rangesetzt. 
Und das Spiel hat mich echt gefesselt, nachdem ich nun durch viele Aliens geschnetzelt habe, ist das Spiel auch leider schon wieder vorbei :<
Gibts noch mehr ähnliche bzw. gute Rundenstrategie-Spiele ?
Bin irgendwie auf den geschmack gekommen


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hab gehört Expeditions - Conquistador soll auch ein sehr gutes Rundenstrategiespiel sein. Ist vom Setting her halt was völlig anderes 
Und gibts auch DRM-frei bei GoG  Expeditions: Conquistador for download $19.99 - GOG.com


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2014)

Mein Rundenstrategiefavorit ist immer noch Panzer Corps. Battle World Kronos ist auch ganz nett. Beides sind natürlich ganz andere Settings. Vor ein paar Monaten kam noch ein Spiel im Warhammer Universum raus. Das könnte vielleicht eher Richtung XCOM kommen, der Name ist mir aber gerade entfallen.


----------



## Asteroids (5. Februar 2014)

Chay01 schrieb:


> Gezwungen durch die Weihnachtliche langeweile, hab ich mich auch mal an XCOM: Enemy Within (Addon) rangesetzt.
> Und das Spiel hat mich echt gefesselt, nachdem ich nun durch viele Aliens geschnetzelt habe, ist das Spiel auch leider schon wieder vorbei :<
> Gibts noch mehr ähnliche bzw. gute Rundenstrategie-Spiele ?
> Bin irgendwie auf den geschmack gekommen


 
Von Klei Entertainment (Macher von Don't Starve und Mark of the Ninja) kommt demnächst wohl ein interessantes Rundentaktikspiel auf den Markt: Invisible, Inc. Ich bin gespannt.

Invisible, Inc. | Klei Entertainment
Expose the Conspiracy | www.incognitagame.com

Und falls du es noch nicht gespielt hast. Der all time favorite ist wohl Jagged Alliance 2 mit dem Communitypatch 1.13. Packe ich regelmäßig im Jahr aus und versumpfe in Arulco.


----------



## Munro22983 (6. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, hab das Spiel am Anfang als es raus kam angezockt und musste dann auf der Hälfte abbrechen. Leider ist es dann liegen geblieben. Sollte ich nochmal von vorn anfangen? Hab ein wenig raus gelesen, dass man hier anfängliche Fehler evtl. ausbessern kann..


----------



## Robonator (6. Februar 2014)

Munro22983 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hab das Spiel am Anfang als es raus kam angezockt und musste dann auf der Hälfte abbrechen. Leider ist es dann liegen geblieben. Sollte ich nochmal von vorn anfangen? Hab ein wenig raus gelesen, dass man hier anfängliche Fehler evtl. ausbessern kann..


 
Jup kann man gut machen. Die Missionen generieren sich auch neu und du kannst dann ja auch mal nen anderen Kontinent ausprobieren. Ich hatte auch neu angefangen und es lief beim zweiten mal vieeeeel besser


----------



## Mister HighSetting (18. Juni 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich bie Enemy Within mit der Exalt Basis? Ich meine kommt man der Organsiation noch auf die Schliche? Ich habe nämlich das Hauptziel abgeschlossen ( mit dem Alienraumschiff) aber jetzt ist das Spiel ja vorbei und ich hab keine Möglichkeit mehr die Exalt endgültig auszuräuchern. Würde dann eben noch mal ein paar Savegames vorher anfangen.


----------



## Sasori (22. Juni 2014)

Möchte mir Enemy Unknown für die XBox kaufen, sehe da das normale für 12€ was sehr billig ist, ich hab das zwar schon am PC, dennoch will ich es für die Box damit ich mit einem Kumpel PVP spielen kann, die Frage nun lautet, wegen der Erweiterung, die Erweiterung (Commando Edition) kostet 15€ mehr wie der normale teil, deswegen meine Frage, wen ichd ie Commando Edition bestelle benötige ich dennoch dafür das normale XCOM oder reicht das Addon alleine also die Commander Version von dem Game alleine aus?


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2014)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bie Enemy Within mit der Exalt Basis? Ich meine kommt man der Organsiation noch auf die Schliche? Ich habe nämlich das Hauptziel abgeschlossen ( mit dem Alienraumschiff) aber jetzt ist das Spiel ja vorbei und ich hab keine Möglichkeit mehr die Exalt endgültig auszuräuchern. Würde dann eben noch mal ein paar Savegames vorher anfangen.


 
Auf jeden Fall musst du Exalt vor dem Alien-Mutterschiff ausschalten. Ob es irgendwann vorher schon eine Deadline gibt, nach der es nicht mehr geht, weiß ich aber auch nicht genau.


----------



## Sasori (26. Juni 2014)

Keiner kann mir da helfen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juni 2014)

Auf dem PC ist das Addon nicht ohne das Hauptspiel lauffähig. Von den Xbox-Versionen hab ich aber keinen Plan


----------



## dmxcom (1. Juli 2014)

Für alle die mit X-Com durch sind empfehle Ich den Mod Long War. Wirklich wirklich empfehlenswert !
Link: http://www.nexusmods.com/xcom/mods/88/?

Mit über 700 Änderungen an fast allem im Spiel, mit einfach mehr von allem, der beste Mod für XCom.

Auszug aus der Feature List:


> *This mod makes more than 700 changes, large and small, to the vanilla version of the game. It is harder and longer than the vanilla version but gives you many more tools to combat the alien threat.*
> 
> Some of the changes in this mod include:
> An extended campaign requiring far more missions to complete
> ...



Wer als neues Spiel was sucht, wird mit dem vor kurzem veröffentlichtem *Xenonauts bei Steam* glücklich.
Link: http://store.steampowered.com/app/223830/?l=german



> Xenonauts is a strategy game in which you control a multi-national military organisation defending a Cold War-era Earth from alien invasion, using small squads of persistent soldiers to eliminate the extraterrestrials and recover their technology in turn-based ground combat. A detailed strategic layer allows you to co-ordinate the defence of the planet, using your interceptors to shoot down UFOs and researching captured artefacts to learn about your foes and unlock new combat equipment to use on your missions.
> 
> Xenonauts is a spiritual successor to the classic X-Com strategy games from the 1990s. We aim to improve the graphics, add new content and streamline the interface whilst still retaining all of the key mechanics of the original games. Devoted fans should love this game, but we're also keen to introduce the joys of old-school grand strategy to a whole new generation of players who might not otherwise experience it!


----------



## Agallah (19. Juli 2014)

Heyhallo, plane grade nach leicht und normal meinen dritten Durchgang im klassischen Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Hat jemand Tips für die Second Wave Einstellungen? Welche bereichern das Spiel, welche machen es einfach nur unnötig schwierig oder unfair?

EdiT. Oder lieber gleich Long War auf klassisch?


----------



## dmxcom (22. Juli 2014)

Agallah schrieb:


> Heyhallo, plane grade nach leicht und normal meinen dritten Durchgang im klassischen Schwierigkeitsgrad.
> 
> Hat jemand Tips für die Second Wave Einstellungen? Welche bereichern das Spiel, welche machen es einfach nur unnötig schwierig oder unfair?
> 
> EdiT. Oder lieber gleich Long War auf klassisch?



DU kannst auch im Long War Mod verschiedene Second Wave einstellungen vornehmen. Also wenn du das Game bereits 1 mal durch hast, dann auf jeden Fall Long War


----------



## Agallah (22. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Danke für die Antwort. Hab jetzt die letzten Tage ein Spiel auf klassisch begonnen, das ist so schon richtig schwer und bringt einen an den Rand der Verzweiflung. 
Nicht nur das von den ersten 20 Rekruten (14 Frauen!) nur eine Sturmsoldatin werden wollte (dafür 7-8 Sniper), gestern wurde mein bester Trupp innerhalb der ersten Runden von drei Dünnen Männern auseinander genommen. Panikattacken, vergebene 75% Treffer und Gegner die mich mit dem ersten Schuss erledigen. 
War eine Ratsmission in Frankreich, irgendwas mit einem Angriff auf einen Militärtransporter, Überlebenden-Suche, Ende des ersten Monats. 
Was erwartet einen da nur auf "Unmöglich"!!!

Vielleicht versuch ich's mal mit Long War, aber dann wieder auf dem zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad um die Mod erst kennen zu lernen. Und dann lasse ich glaub wieder ein paar Einstellungen von Second Wave weg. Glaub bspw. der Bonus auf kritische Treffer beim Flankieren bricht einem im Endeffekt das eigene Genick.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Juli 2014)

Agallah schrieb:


> Vielleicht versuch ich's mal mit Long War, aber dann wieder auf dem zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad um die Mod erst kennen zu lernen. Und dann lasse ich glaub wieder ein paar Einstellungen von Second Wave weg. Glaub bspw. der Bonus auf kritische Treffer beim Flankieren bricht einem im Endeffekt das eigene Genick.


 
Ja, das trifft dich genauso hart wie die Gegner. Ich hab auch einmal damit gespielt, aber da darfst du halt wirklich niemals einen Zug machen ohne genau zu wissen was hinter der nächsten Ecke ist.


----------



## Agallah (30. Juli 2014)

Meine 

Ich hab gestern Nacht angefangen eine Long War Kampagne zu spielen. Die neuen Klassen, Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände sind allesamt super. Auch das von vornerein die Squadgröße erhöht ist gefällt mir gut. Der Ausbau der Basis läuft soweit...doch dann kam ca. nach einem Monat, vierte oder fünfte Mission, das erste Landungsschiff/Truppenschiff der Aliens, landete prompt in meinem Vorgarten in Liberia. Ich hab mein absolutes A-Team eingepackt und bin zur Landungsstelle geflogen...
Erste Runde, Orientierung und langsames Vorrücken in Deckung...
Zweite Runde, noch nicht mal den Aufsteig zum Schiff geschafft, direkt mal Bekanntschaft mit 4 Chrysaliden gemacht. Irgendwie hab ich das vollständig überlebt und mich auf die härteste Schlacht meiner Karriere als X-Com Kommander eingestellt. 
Zwei Runden später, wieder 4 Chrysaliden und dazu zeitgleich 4 Dronen... - diese auch irgendwie ohne Ausfälle geschafft, hab dabei aber schon die letzte Rakete benutzen müssen und versehentlich den Bordcomputer zerstört.
Kurz einen streunden Zombie platt gemacht und eigentlich gedacht ich hätte Mutons gehört...Fehlanzeige!
Beim Vorrücken zwischen den Lagerräumen des Schiffs wieder 4 Chrysaliden aktiviert. In der ersten Runde hab ich sie gut schwächen können, einer krepierte, drei konnten jedoch aufs Dach springen und haben dort leider meinen Sniper erwischt. RIP Elke Konig...
Mithilfe von Overwatch und eines Hinterhalts hab ich ihnen in der nächsten Runde den Gar ausgemacht Dachte danach das Schlimmste wäre vorbei...Fehlanzeige
Kurz darauf 4 Floater, 2 greifen direkt an und 2 halten sich außerhalb meines Wirkungsbereichs zurück, durch eine Leichtsinnigkeit meinerseits gleichzeitig 8 Sektoiden aktiviert. Meine Truppe war vom Kampf gegen die Chrysaliden noch über einen weiten Bereich verteilt, manche Waffen waren leer geschossen und ich hatte keine Granaten mehr. Irgendwie ging es dann ganz schnell. 

Wir haben jetzt wieder 6 Betten in der Kaserne frei RIP gesamtes A-Team. Die Creme de la Creme der planetaren Verteidigung. Wir müssen unsere Hoffnung nun in das B-Team setzen...


----------



## Asteroids (31. Juli 2014)

Agallah schrieb:


> Meine
> 
> Ich hab gestern Nacht angefangen eine Long War Kampagne zu spielen. Die neuen Klassen, Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände sind allesamt super. Auch das von vornerein die Squadgröße erhöht ist gefällt mir gut. Der Ausbau der Basis läuft soweit...doch dann kam ca. nach einem Monat, vierte oder fünfte Mission, das erste Landungsschiff/Truppenschiff der Aliens, landete prompt in meinem Vorgarten in Liberia. Ich hab mein absolutes A-Team eingepackt und bin zur Landungsstelle geflogen...
> Erste Runde, Orientierung und langsames Vorrücken in Deckung...
> ...


 
Hihi. Großartig beschrieben. Ich glaube ich hole mein XCOM wieder raus und starte eine Runde mit dem Long War-Mod. Mich juckt es jetzt dank deinem Beitrag ziemlich in den Fingern.


----------



## Chay01 (4. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin!
Wollte die Mod heute auch mal ausprobieren und musste feststellen das sie komplett in englisch ist, hab nun auf Youtube ein Let´s Play gefunden, wo Long War erfolgreich auf deutsch gespielt wird. 
Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich das einstellen kann, das ich auch die Deutsche-Version habe ?
Mfg!


----------



## mosare (15. Oktober 2014)

Yep! Absolut empfehlenswerter Mod!!  Gibt dem Spiel nochmals einiges mehr Tiefang und taktische Variationen! Ein "must" für jeden X-COM Fan! 

Bald erscheint auch schon die nächste BETA 14: [LW] Beta 14 Development Update #7 : Xcom


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2015)

Kurze Frage, gibts bei XCOM die Möglichkeit, Staaten, die sich aus XCOM zurückgezogen haben, wieder zurückzugewinnen? Damit ich die Sat-Überwachung weiter ausbauen kann?


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Januar 2015)

Leider nicht. Einmal verlorene Staaten sind für immer weg.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2015)

Och Schade...


----------



## mosare (19. Februar 2015)

zockt hier den keiner mehr Xcom? Long war Beta 15 wird demnächst released....


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2015)

Ich zocks hin und wieder mal.  Was ist denn so neu inner V15?


----------



## mosare (19. Februar 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich zocks hin und wieder mal.  Was ist denn so neu inner V15?



[LW] Beta 15 Development Update #1 : Xcom

Long War at XCOM Enemy Unknown Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2015)

Ah gut ist ja gar nicht so viel, werd das dann die Tage mal updaten^^


----------



## mosare (19. Februar 2015)

jep, wurde aber noch nicht released.....kommt wohl die nächsten wochen...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Mai 2015)

Nach dem grandiosen Erfolg von XCOM und dem tollen Addon "Enemy within" wäre es doch nur logisch, wenn Firaxis die Reihe fortsetzt, oder ?
Die Engine steht ja nunmal, wie damals bei UFO: Enemy unknowm und dann Terror of the Deep!

Also, die logische Frage: wann kündigt Firaxis Terror from the Deep an - von mir aus auch das gar nicht mal so schlechte XCOM: Apocalypse !


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Also, die logische Frage: wann kündigt Firaxis Terror from the Deep an - von mir aus auch das gar nicht mal so schlechte XCOM: Apocalypse !


Gutes Timing, XCOM 2 wurde ein paar Tage nach deiner Frage angekündigt. ^^

Ich habe schon Daten für einen entsprechenden Sammelthread zusammen geschrieben.
Der Autor könnte diesen hier ja theoretisch auch umschreiben.
Denkt ihr auch, es ist besser, einen neuen aufzumachen?

Edit:
Meine Frage hat sich erledigt. Ich werd das einfach machen. Erscheint mir deutlich sinnvoller.
Dann können Leute hier bei Bedarf z.B. weiter über Long War sprechen.

Der Thread ist hier zu finden:
*[Sammelthread] XCOM 2*


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2015)

Ja also grade weil hier ja schon nicht viel los war, könnte man dieses hier eigentlich umschrieben und für die ganze Serie nutzen^^ Sofern der Autor überhaupt noch aktiv ist. Das denke ich allerdings nicht da sein letzter Beitrag noch von 2014 stammt. Eventuell einen Mod anschreiben ob man die Rechte übertragen könnte?


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja also grade weil hier ja schon nicht viel los war, könnte man dieses hier eigentlich umschrieben und für die ganze Serie nutzen^^ Sofern der Autor überhaupt noch aktiv ist. Das denke ich allerdings nicht da sein letzter Beitrag noch von 2014 stammt. Eventuell einen Mod anschreiben ob man die Rechte übertragen könnte?


Zu spät, ich hab das Szepter an mich gerissen! 
Danke für deine PM, war ein guter Tipp. Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können... ^^


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2015)

Mal ne Frage bezüglich long war: Wenn ich nu updaten gehe, kann ich die neue Version einfach drüber installieren oder brauch ich ne frische Installation?


----------



## Agallah (11. Januar 2016)

Hat im Forum jemand das Bubonic-Achievement auf Steam? 
Das war ja so ein Ding das es in den ersten Monaten gab wenn man gegen Jake Solomon im Multiplayer gespielt hat und hat sich dann via Schneeballsystem verbreitet hat.


----------



## Zybba (11. Januar 2016)

Agallah schrieb:


> Hat im Forum jemand das Bubonic-Achievement auf Steam?
> Das war ja so ein Ding das es in den ersten Monaten gab wenn man gegen Jake Solomon im Multiplayer gespielt hat und hat sich dann via Schneeballsystem verbreitet hat.


Jap, habe ich.
Allerdings habe ich den MP wohl höchstens fünf mal gespielt, war einfach Glück.

Ist doch das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agallah (12. Januar 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist doch das?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das sollte es sein. Hab den MP selber noch nie ausprobiert. Wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Zybba (12. Januar 2016)

Agallah schrieb:


> Ja das sollte es sein. Hab den MP selber noch nie ausprobiert. Wie läuft das ab?


Jeder hat ein gewisses Punktelimit, das vor der Spielsuche vom Host festgelegt wird.
Für diese Punkte kann man dann vorgefertigte Einheiten beider Seiten kaufen. Du kannst also auch XCOM und Aliens mischen und zusammen aufs Schlachtfeld führen.
Ansonsten ist es einfach normales XCOM.
Der MP war aber kurz nach Release schon relativ tot. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass  es heute besser aussieht.


----------

